# Wagon R or Santro Xing



## bajaj151 (Mar 17, 2011)

Please advice...

Budget : Rs. 3,50,000 /-


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Santro Xing, i love it man. Using santro for past 2+ yrs and TBF it's just good enuff.


----------



## dreatica (Mar 17, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Santro Xing, i love it man. Using santro for past 2+ yrs and TBF it's just good enuff.



same here. performance wise santro xing can beat wagor R anytime. I am too using santro from past 2 years and its beast of the best in this range though its costlier maintenance wise.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2011)

But both r old now...y not i10 or some new ones like nissan micra...i10 is seeling like hot cakes and it looks good too.


----------



## webgenius (Mar 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> But both r old now...y not i10 or some new ones like nissan micra...i10 is seeling like hot cakes and it looks good too.



i10 and Micra are costly. He can't get it in his budget. Better get Santro Xing. Beats Wagon R hands down any day.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2011)

webgenius said:


> i10 and Micra are costly. He can't get it in his budget. Better get Santro Xing. Beats Wagon R hands down any day.



ooh i10 is even costlier then 3.5 lac ...I hope he checked the on road price of all latest small cars


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 19, 2011)

@topic,
See, Hyundai engines are more performance peppy than Maruti ones any day. 
But that doesnt make it the only reason to go for Santro. Mine is 2003 Xing model. Nice pickup, throttle response and gearbox.
Wagon R on the other hand has lots of space, better drive-ability in city and better mileage. I'd really suggest to go with the latest Wagon-R with K series engine. Looks nice, performance is better than Xing's 1.1L engine and provide better ergonomics. 
If you want to stick with Hyundai though, look for i10 Kappa2! Best in the hatchback segment. Good Luck..


----------



## mobilegeek (Mar 19, 2011)

*Santro Xing any day*, it beats the crap out of Wagon-R.  

> I drive it in city its so good. 
> Even after 6 years its so smooth to drive and its zippy when you want it. 
> I hate WagonR Gearbox its so loose dont let you feel the car. . I always like tight Gear knob which is so good in Santro.
 You can only know it once you own it. Gear should never be loose .. specially in city bumper bumper traffic.
> Tyres are one size up in Santro.
> Back seat is so comfortable.. like a Sofa. 
> Santro has Hydraulic Power Steering, I prefer it over WagonR's EPS
> Wagon R ..shape sucks (sorry maruti fans)
... 

I mean there are points and points... 
I mean its so reliable car, Just buy it you wont regret it.
i10 is good but If its out of budget dont need to push for it. 
Santro Xing is a very good car for city driving and its been so refined
and improved constantly over the time.


----------



## bajaj151 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for all suggestions... 

Due to budget constraint...I am looking to buy a used car (2nd hand)
Is it safe to buy from Buy or sell your pre owned cars, buy used cars, best certified cars, best dealers in pre-owned cars sales and service - Mahindra First Choice ??


----------



## webgenius (Mar 19, 2011)

Both Maruti and Hyundai showrooms sell certified used cars. Check there. No idea about Mahindra First Choice.

You should be able to get an used Santro for a decent price. I once struck a deal for a 3 year used Santro which had run 22k kms for 1.5 lakh. Bought another new car instead.

Good luck. Keep us updated about the progress.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 25, 2011)

Go for Chevrolet Beat its looks better and outperform 2 cars easily.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 25, 2011)

Keeping in mind your choices...

My vote goes to Santro Xing!


----------



## webgenius (Mar 26, 2011)

amartya87 said:


> Go for Chevrolet Beat its looks better and outperform 2 cars easily.



Look at his budget. He cannot afford the BEAT.


----------

